# 18x18x18 Rubik's Cube



## Winston Yang (Aug 22, 2011)

I found this online is this real and what is your thoughts on this cube?


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 22, 2011)

Fake. 100%


----------



## bigbee99 (Aug 22, 2011)

fake, you can see some more stickers every 3 layers in between the pieces


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh im sorry for posting this.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Aug 22, 2011)

lol way fake but i forgive you


----------



## emolover (Aug 22, 2011)

Is it just me or is the corner facing us yellow/green/green?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 22, 2011)

emolover said:


> Is it just me or is the corner facing us yellow/green/green?


 
Lol yes. But it does seem like there are 2 different shades of green... still funny though.


----------



## asportking (Aug 22, 2011)

Either it's fake, or that's a very impressive fully proportional 18x18.


----------



## RNewms27 (Aug 22, 2011)

emolover said:


> Is it just me or is the corner facing us yellow/green/green?


 
Is the center-edge facing us also double green?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 22, 2011)

RNewms27 said:


> Is the center-edge facing us also double green?



Once again, it just looks like 2 different shades of green (to me). Then again, it could just be the lighting in the picture making it look different, so maybe it is the same color.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah, looks like a 6x6x6 box made out of 3x3x3s, with tiles put on totally randomly  The two greens are the same color.


----------



## aminayuko (Aug 22, 2011)

i think it is just a black block and tiles on it


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 23, 2011)

when is it coming out


----------



## juggling monkey (Aug 23, 2011)

looks like some one put the stickers on wrong


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 23, 2011)

The tiles on every 3x3 block looks really un even.
Unimpressed. I've seen better fakes.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah clearly fake. If it was even somewhat realistic, either the edges and corners would be larger than the centers, the cube would be very pillowed, or both.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 23, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> when is it coming out


 
How much will it cost?


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 23, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> How much will it cost?


 
Over $9,000.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 23, 2011)

Too wide of a range of numbers. More exact please.


----------



## Jostle (Aug 23, 2011)

$9001


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 23, 2011)

The cube will come out someday and you can buy the cube from the site.


----------

